# Scooby-Doo and the 13th ghost



## CrookedCroc (Nov 8, 2018)

For anyone that doesn't remember this show:
Scooby-Doo and the 13 ghosts was a Scooby-Doo spinoff made in the 80's. The show was about Shaggy, Scooby, Daphne, Scrappy, Vincent Price and a kid named Flim-flam going around the world trying to capture 13 different ghosts before they cause trouble. Unfortunately the show was cancelled without the 13th ghost being captured, until now

There's an upcoming movie called "Scooby-Doo and the 13th ghost", it picks up where the show left off, characters like Vincent Van Ghoul and Flim-flam come back but Scrappy is nowhere to be seen (Maybe because he was sent to jail in the Scooby-Doo canon?).

Anyone glad to see this thing finally get a conclusion after so many years?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2018)

Scooby-Doo is my spirit animal.


----------



## Oaker (Nov 8, 2018)

Holy cow, that's a good idea! Yeah, I remember watching that as a kid! and I remember keeping track, I don't remember how I reacted or what I thought of them not catching the 13th ghost (actually, I read that they captured even less, but I read that several months ago when the official facebook of cartoon network or one of those things published a clip of it, I could have sworn the hated it, with all the flack scrappy gets).

Watching the trailer I'm less excited than when I read the original post. So... it's just one of those terrible scooby doo movies, a dime a dozen, with the over-the-top character in the middle of it (this time he is obsessed with the super natural), he'll get the blame, some other will get the blame, and then it will be the one they think you least expected it to be.

No scrappy, no flim flam, no bogel and weerd, Vincent Price's imitator hardly  sounds like Vincent Price, easy pass. It's just another terrible direct to video scooby doo movie, nothing special about it except they are trying to pull you with nostalgia.

Oh right, the ((mostly) live action) movies didn't happen, and velma wasn't around so she doesn't believe in ghosts, and doesn't believe them ghosts are real, yay. Apparently daphne is now a biker chick or whatever?...

I'm thinking now... yeah, I wish they hadn't done this, but it's no big deal that did it, so, well, that's that.


----------

